# Aristo-Craft Tom Daniel Figures



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to add all the 1/29 scale figures that Aristcraft has offered to the GBDB database.

Came across a set of "Tom Daniel" figures in a few Aristo catalogs
Added those to the database: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=8842

However, when I tried to find out when these were actually introduced by Aristo and if there are more as promised in the Aristo catalog, I could not find a single actual "Tom Danile" figure either with google or ebay.
I find that rather strange and now I'm wondering if these figures were actually ever manufactured.

So the question - does anyone in this G-Scale group actually have one or more of these figures?
The only reference I have are Aristo catalogs and Aristo price sheets.

Knut


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Bill sure looks familiar.


----------

